# Found!



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I have decided I may as well write a blog here, I recently started one over at blogger.com under the same user name but I guess you can never have too many places to put thought to (virtual) paper!

To start with I may as well be straight forward and say that at times I can be rather cryptic with my writing, I guess its a way of protecting myself, and my intimate thoughts, considering I am not a very open person. I rarely let my weaknesses show perhaps thats a common trait amoung INFP/INTP's (I have accepted I am a nice little mixture of both) I guess you could say I have a very firm hold of the mask I put forward to the world.. 

I have always been interested in the spiritual side of life (if thats what you want to call it), finding meaning and direction have always been an everyday quest for me. So finding this site as well as a few others and taking test after test, I feel a little less alone with the complex intricate puzzle which is my existance... until recently I had been feeling very lost, and confussed about my self and my life, I had too many other things going on that I had forgotton to allow time for myself and my thoughts, but now I have hushed the world around me a little and can finally allow myself some time for internal exploration, and I feel I am again finding myself!

Well I leave that circling conversation for now and wll write more later!!

Thanks for reading! :laughing:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome!  And lol at your location.



> To start with I may as well be straight forward and say that at times I can be rather cryptic with my writing, I guess its a way of protecting myself, and my intimate thoughts, considering I am not a very open person. I rarely let my weaknesses show perhaps thats a common trait amoung INFP/INTP's (I have accepted I am a nice little mixture of both) I guess you could say I have a very firm hold of the mask I put forward to the world..


Awesome. More fun that way, I guess. 



> I have always been interested in the spiritual side of life (if thats what you want to call it), finding meaning and direction have always been an everyday quest for me. So finding this site as well as a few others and taking test after test, I feel a little less alone with the complex intricate puzzle which is my existance... until recently I had been feeling very lost, and confussed about my self and my life, I had too many other things going on that I had forgotton to allow time for myself and my thoughts, but now I have hushed the world around me a little and can finally allow myself some time for internal exploration, and I feel I am again finding myself!


I get the feeling that having you around is going to produce a lot of very interesting feelings and ideas. Don't hesitate to share them as they present themselves.

And it's funny you should mention "circling". That's sort of what makes it so hard. It would be easier to share stuff if it worked in a linear fashion, if there weren't so many mutually contradictory perspectives which we hold and which change from moment to moment...the very act of trying to explain your thoughts makes them more complicated.


----------



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for commenting and Ill try and somehow extract some of my thoughts to share with everyone!


----------

